# SRAM BB or bearings upgrade



## Svooterz (Jul 29, 2006)

Just out of curiosity, what are considered to be the best BB or bearing upgrades for SRAM's GXP bottom bracket? Even after 5000 km, there's still lots of seal drag. When free spinning the cranks, I get 5-6 turns at most. The cranks spin evenly, so the bearings themselves are not at fault... But damn, that drag...

I'd like to reduce the friction without losing on durability, if possible. Besides, I have finite financial ressources and I don't want to break the bank.

Suggestions?


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

5-6 turns seems excellent to me. The seals have to be designed differently on external BB's compared to the old square taper ones. That nagging 5 lbs. that we all want to lose is slowing you down more than seal drag. Save your money.


----------



## Svooterz (Jul 29, 2006)

Cyclo-phile said:


> 5-6 turns seems excellent to me. The seals have to be designed differently on external BB's compared to the old square taper ones. That nagging 5 lbs. that we all want to lose is slowing you down more than seal drag. Save your money.


At 5'11" and 138 lbs, I don't really want to lose 5 pounds 

I probably won't upgrade the BB for a while anyway... I was just kinda wondering what were the lower-drag options that a SRAM user could consider.


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

Whatever the seal drag is, it's a lot (LOT) less than aero drag.

Asad


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

STay with GXP..it is a fine BB. I just got a new one delievered for $21. Considered going ceramic but why spend $150-$200 on something that is simply not designed to add any benefit to biking. Ceramic bearings are much harder and are designed for high RPM applications, not 80-110rpm applications. Ceramic bearings require more maintenance because a much lighter lubrication is utilized (a little shower while riding will wash the lubrication out from ceramic bearings). Put your bike back together and forget about ceramic. As far as I know, the GXP is the only non-ceramic bottom bracket available for SRAM cranks. AMEN.


----------



## Svooterz (Jul 29, 2006)

MCF said:


> STay with GXP..it is a fine BB. I just got a new one delievered for $21. Considered going ceramic but why spend $150-$200 on something that is simply not designed to add any benefit to biking. Ceramic bearings are much harder and are designed for high RPM applications, not 80-110rpm applications. Ceramic bearings require more maintenance because a much lighter lubrication is utilized (a little shower while riding will wash the lubrication out from ceramic bearings). Put your bike back together and forget about ceramic. As far as I know, the GXP is the only non-ceramic bottom bracket available for SRAM cranks. AMEN.


Well, thanks everyone for your unanimous advice.
I guess I just need to be reminded once in a while that I don't need to spend more money on pointless upgrades


----------



## GreenLightGo (Jul 30, 2008)

MCF said:


> STay with GXP..it is a fine BB. I just got a new one delievered for $21. Considered going ceramic but why spend $150-$200 on something that is simply not designed to add any benefit to biking. Ceramic bearings are much harder and are designed for high RPM applications, not 80-110rpm applications. Ceramic bearings require more maintenance because a much lighter lubrication is utilized (a little shower while riding will wash the lubrication out from ceramic bearings). Put your bike back together and forget about ceramic. As far as I know, the GXP is the only non-ceramic bottom bracket available for SRAM cranks. AMEN.


There is a ceramic Black Box GXP, but it's $195. I've got one, came on my roadie. I use the standard GXP on my Stylo 1:1 MTB crankset. Both work find and I don't notice any difference in the "drag".


----------



## pacificaslim (Sep 10, 2008)

For what it's worth, unweighted "free spin" type tests are not very useful tests for bearings. This goes for bike wheels, skateboard wheels, bottom brackets, whatever. What really matters is how the bearings are when under weight/load.


----------

